# Pairing knife



## stereo.pete (Dec 10, 2020)

Well with the birth of my daughter, finding the time to make knives has been non-existent. After a 2.5 year hiatus I decided to finally finish this little pairing knife I made. Seriously, this thing was all wrapped up and just needed sharpening lol.


Well my passion for kitchen knives has found new energy and decided since I was sharpening my steak knives, I made as well finish this.

About a year ago I had some friends over for a pizza pop up party and showed the work in progress knife. After too many beers and bottles of wine, somehow it ended in the dish washer, which explains the staining on my beautiful hand rubbed finish. Oh well, made for a good experiment and frankly the knife held up really well.

Well, here it is, stains and all. O1 tool steel heat treated to 62 with black micarta and brass pins for the handle.

I cut the bevel in with my Gesshin 400, then moved to Gesshin 2k, 4K and then stropped on leather with diamond spray.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 10, 2020)

Well, look who’s here. Really happy to see you around! Knife looks great!


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 10, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> Well, look who’s here. Really happy to see you around! Knife looks great!



Thanks @Chuckles, good to see so many familiar faces still here!


----------



## ecchef (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice work! Love the super tidy handle.


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 13, 2020)

It looks so elegant...but I can't put my finger on why. Maybe it's the coke bottle shape of the handle?


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 20, 2020)

Well I used it for a couple of weeks and frankly the performance was lack luster. I’m going to work on thinning it out to see if that helps.


----------

